# Key hole cover



## dollarbill (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey all .I have here what I belive is a secret key hole cover. It wont just open .Theres a little point you switch to let it open. Thanks for looken and any info. bill


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 22, 2007)

Here it is open . The point is all ready pushed down in the first pic so yo cant see it. Thanks agian.bill


----------



## bigghouse (Nov 26, 2007)

wow that is cool! whered u find it- privy, dump, river, store........................

 Anna


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Anna I found it in a small house dump. along with a few other thing .Thanks for looken and good luck diggen Anna.        bill


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Nov 29, 2007)

Sweet! [:-]


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 29, 2007)

It looks like a lock plate off a trunk (the 19th century equivalent of todays luggage).
 They often had those covers over the keyholes so dirt, mud, ice, etc didnt get in the lock. If you flip it upside-down from how you are holding it , thats how it would have mounted.

http://www.thisoldtrunk.com/soldtrunks/t107.jpg


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey all first thanks for looken.Heres a pic with the point up pencile is pointing at .it . When the point is up you can not push the flap to the side it is locked shut . Push it dowm move the flap to the side. Very well could have come off an old trunk Matt. Thanks agian all good luck diggen .          bill


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 4, 2007)

A view from the top .


----------

